# Please register in our new slot car directory!



## mark_hotslots (Jan 15, 2008)

Attention slot car clubs!

We would like to invite your club to register in our new slot car club directory on our website, www.hotslots132.com. Our brand new club directory will list slot car clubs from all over world and allow people to search by country and state for a club near them. 
Our club directory is set up to minimize any spamming; we hate spamming as much as you do and we will not be giving your club information to anyone except people browsing our site. This service is intended purely to network slot car enthusiasts to clubs near them and expand this great hobby.
To register, simply go to https://www.hotslots132.com/clubs.php. Then click on “add your listing.” You will have to create a free customer account in order to add your club. Please allow 24 hours for the information to become visible on our website as we personally review all information to prevent spamming. If you need help or have questions, please feel free to email me. Thank you,


Mark
[email protected]


----------

